# Firefly brand, Shitty or no?



## timmytard

I just picked up a pair of brand new Firefly bindings from the Salvation army thrift store. They were tagged @ $4 when I got to the counter the girl said hows $3, then she said it was half price day.

So I ended up paying $1.50 no tax for brand new bindings.

I've always thought Firefly was a shitty low end brand, they are one of the cheapest boards @ most of the stores around here. 
I've never ridden anything from Firefly before.

What is your guys take on this company?

They actually don't look too bad, I've had a shit tonne of bindings over the years & these look to be better than @ least half of the higher end ones I've had.

So I went to their web site Bindings - Snb Hardgoods Technologies - FIREFLY.eu & it looks like the newer stuff they are coming out with is designed by Fastec.
That is the same company that designed the Gnu Agro binding.
GNU Snowboards » Agro 

On myfastec.com they seem to have designed quite a few bindings for different company's.
They have their name on Gnu, Volkl, Roxy, Salomon, Nitro, Nidecker, Sp & FTWO

I'd imagine that everyone of these brands gets their shit made in China, probably all in the same factory.

So if they are all designed by myfastec.com & probably made @ the same place.
Are they really as shitty as I thought, or are these pretty much the same bindings as all the other brands listed above, just with minor differences to maintain individual identity?

Cause if they are, brand new ones are @ least half the price of all the above mentioned ones.

Who has ridden firefly gear?
Did it hold up or did you have any problems with it?

TT


----------



## Nivek

dude you have a clinical problem with buying cheap gear. 

I wouldn't trust these around my feet. They look like a bastard child of Flow and Gnu but with basic cheap polycarb.


----------



## snowklinger

Fuck that shit don't listen to Nivek. Take those fuckers heliboarding and post pics!


----------



## linvillegorge

I thought you were talking about the sweet tea flavored vodka. That shit is the devil. A buddy and I were gonna climb Long's Peak last summer and we went up and camped near the base planning on getting a start at around 4am. We cracked open a fifth of that shit and before you know it, it was gone and we were pretty well hammered. Hammered people make dumb decisions and we decide to strike out for the summit around midnight. We just took our daypacks and strapped on a sleeping bag and pad planning to crash for a couple of hours at the first boulder field. That part of the plan went accordingly. Waking up at 6am at the boulder field with a nearly debilitating hangover wasn't in the cards. My buddy couldn't do it, he bailed. Quitting just isn't in me, so I suffered through it and summited. I've climbed Long's three times now and was hungover all three times.


----------



## snowklinger

Longs scares me.

I got issues with vertigo I dont wanna die.

I really want that bitch tho too...we'll see...


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, even on the Keyhole route, there's a few sections that give you a pause. 

If you ever want to give it a go, let me know and we'll do it. I just gotta get my fat ass in shape. Probably not enough summer left for me to do it again this year.


----------



## snowklinger

Actually I cased a knuckle really hard about a year and a half ago and took it all on my front ankle, it never got really swollen, just has been weak and crunchy ever since. In the last 24 hours it has gone to complete shit, I'm just glad I got time for -insert bad shit like surgery/cast/rehab here- before winter. I think my hiking season's over.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Nivek said:


> dude you have a clinical problem with buying cheap gear.
> 
> I wouldn't trust these around my feet. They look like a bastard child of Flow and Gnu but with basic cheap polycarb.


This, I seriously want to know why you have this compulsion to buy old crap?


----------



## timmytard

Ya I know, I'll admit it.
It's kinda become a hobby of mine.
How could you not buy brand new bindings for $1.50

But in my defense, I don't use the shitty stuff myself.
I might try it out first but I either re-sell it or trade it for the shit I want.

$40 20 year old Farmer straight up trade for 2011 Never Summer, didn't pay shipping for either. FTW

$40 172 Tanker & some other shit piece board, traded the Tanker for 2 sets of longboarding wheels. FTW

Shit piece board & 2 pair 32 boots + 1 pair or Burton boots ($10 each) traded for a brand new complete $150 longboard. FTW

$10 Salomon 165 w Salomon bindings sold the board for $80, one binding had a crack on the highback. In the process of getting a new one shipped to me. FTW.

$12 pair of Burton SL-7's, top lace hook broken off. Burton sent me a new one, local boot repair guy charged me $5 to fix it. Sold $100

$15 Burton Ions looked brand new, 4 shredded speed laces. Burton sent me 4 new ones & a ratchet for a diff set of bindings. Sold for $120. FTW.

$9 Brand new with tags ($230) Salomon "Jeans" snowboard pants, sold for $120. FTW

$12 Spyder pants, almost shit my pants when I got home & looked them up on the interweb, reg $830. Sold for $150. FTW

$20 pair Independent 215 trucks, bent axle. 4 days ago Independent sent me a brand new pair + a deadly Independent shirt + Independent Air freshener.
They didn't want the old trucks back either. FTW.
*Sending an email to the guy who sold them to me & lied about them being straight axles, fucking priceless
*
Last night for $120 I picked up a 156 Skate Banana w Burton C02 bindings & Burton Ions + virtually new Oakley gogs + unused spare lens, Dakine tool, pair of Analog reversible pants, virtually brand new Burton jacket, Virtually brand new Concept pants. All I want is the deck, gogs & tool. 
Everything else will go right back on Craigslist. I'll end up not paying anything for the Skate Banana, riding it for a while then selling it. FTW.

Besides the Never Summer & the Spyder pants this is only the past month or so.

Since Jan 30/2010 I have 5 pages, over 200 adds on Craigslist. 

I don't know if it is because of where I live but all the thrift stores around here have tonnes of gear in them for super cheap.

TT


----------



## snowklinger

timmytard said:


> Ya I know, I'll admit it.
> It's kinda become a hobby of mine.
> How could you not buy brand new bindings for $1.50
> 
> But in my defense, I don't use the shitty stuff myself.
> I might try it out first but I either re-sell it or trade it for the shit I want.
> 
> $40 20 year old Farmer straight up trade for 2011 Never Summer, didn't pay shipping for either. FTW
> 
> $40 172 Tanker & some other shit piece board, traded the Tanker for 2 sets of longboarding wheels. FTW
> 
> Shit piece board & 2 pair 32 boots + 1 pair or Burton boots ($10 each) traded for a brand new complete $150 longboard. FTW
> 
> $10 Salomon 165 w Salomon bindings sold the board for $80, one binding had a crack on the highback. In the process of getting a new one shipped to me. FTW.
> 
> $12 pair of Burton SL-7's, top lace hook broken off. Burton sent me a new one, local boot repair guy charged me $5 to fix it. Sold $100
> 
> $15 Burton Ions looked brand new, 4 shredded speed laces. Burton sent me 4 new ones & a ratchet for a diff set of bindings. Sold for $120. FTW.
> 
> $9 Brand new with tags ($230) Salomon "Jeans" snowboard pants, sold for $120. FTW
> 
> $12 Spyder pants, almost shit my pants when I got home & looked them up on the interweb, reg $830. Sold for $150. FTW
> 
> $20 pair Independent 215 trucks, bent axle. 4 days ago Independent sent me a brand new pair + a deadly Independent shirt + Independent Air freshener.
> They didn't want the old trucks back either. FTW.
> *Sending an email to the guy who sold them to me & lied about them being straight axles, fucking priceless
> *
> Last night for $120 I picked up a 156 Skate Banana w Burton C02 bindings & Burton Ions + virtually new Oakley gogs + unused spare lens, Dakine tool, pair of Analog reversible pants, virtually brand new Burton jacket, Virtually brand new Concept pants. All I want is the deck, gogs & tool.
> Everything else will go right back on Craigslist. I'll end up not paying anything for the Skate Banana, riding it for a while then selling it. FTW.
> 
> Besides the Never Summer & the Spyder pants this is only the past month or so.
> 
> Since Jan 30/2010 I have 5 pages, over 200 adds on Craigslist.
> 
> I don't know if it is because of where I live but all the thrift stores around here have tonnes of gear in them for super cheap.
> 
> TT


No life wierdo, internet entertainment monkey, = priceless


----------



## timmytard

Sounds like your a bit upset, what the fuck is your problem?

You have 1,000 posts since Aug 2011.

I have 371 posts since Mar 2009.

Who's the No life wierdo, internet entertainment monkey mutha fucka?

You just keep payin' for your gear, & I'll keep on making $$$ to ride mine.


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger

FYI that Farmer is a huge collectors item you lost out.


----------



## snowklinger

lol ok sorry wasn't trying to sound that harsh, you come across as a trippy dude 

no problemo

good work on the post count :thumbsup::dunno:

and buy my ET since nobody else wants it you must? (fingers crossed, not holding my breath)


----------



## timmytard

BurtonAvenger said:


> FYI that Farmer is a huge collectors item you lost out.



The exact same board just sold on ebay Aug 3 for $325 Vintage K2 "Shawn Farmer" 157cm ****Mint Condition***** | eBay

I got a $500 board & didn't pay shipping on either one.

I can't see where I lost out?

TT


----------



## Frozen

timmytard said:


> Ya I know, I'll admit it.
> It's kinda become a hobby of mine.
> How could you not buy brand new bindings for $1.50
> 
> But in my defense, I don't use the shitty stuff myself.
> I might try it out first but I either re-sell it or trade it for the shit I want.
> 
> $40 20 year old Farmer straight up trade for 2011 Never Summer, didn't pay shipping for either. FTW
> 
> $40 172 Tanker & some other shit piece board, traded the Tanker for 2 sets of longboarding wheels. FTW
> 
> Shit piece board & 2 pair 32 boots + 1 pair or Burton boots ($10 each) traded for a brand new complete $150 longboard. FTW
> 
> $10 Salomon 165 w Salomon bindings sold the board for $80, one binding had a crack on the highback. In the process of getting a new one shipped to me. FTW.
> 
> $12 pair of Burton SL-7's, top lace hook broken off. Burton sent me a new one, local boot repair guy charged me $5 to fix it. Sold $100
> 
> $15 Burton Ions looked brand new, 4 shredded speed laces. Burton sent me 4 new ones & a ratchet for a diff set of bindings. Sold for $120. FTW.
> 
> $9 Brand new with tags ($230) Salomon "Jeans" snowboard pants, sold for $120. FTW
> 
> $12 Spyder pants, almost shit my pants when I got home & looked them up on the interweb, reg $830. Sold for $150. FTW
> 
> $20 pair Independent 215 trucks, bent axle. 4 days ago Independent sent me a brand new pair + a deadly Independent shirt + Independent Air freshener.
> They didn't want the old trucks back either. FTW.
> *Sending an email to the guy who sold them to me & lied about them being straight axles, fucking priceless
> *
> Last night for $120 I picked up a 156 Skate Banana w Burton C02 bindings & Burton Ions + virtually new Oakley gogs + unused spare lens, Dakine tool, pair of Analog reversible pants, virtually brand new Burton jacket, Virtually brand new Concept pants. All I want is the deck, gogs & tool.
> Everything else will go right back on Craigslist. I'll end up not paying anything for the Skate Banana, riding it for a while then selling it. FTW.
> 
> Besides the Never Summer & the Spyder pants this is only the past month or so.
> 
> Since Jan 30/2010 I have 5 pages, over 200 adds on Craigslist.
> 
> I don't know if it is because of where I live but all the thrift stores around here have tonnes of gear in them for super cheap.
> 
> TT


I think this is pretty fuckin cool tbh. It sounds like you have fun with it and it's making you money.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

timmytard said:


> The exact same board just sold on ebay Aug 3 for $325 Vintage K2 "Shawn Farmer" 157cm ****Mint Condition***** | eBay
> 
> I got a $500 board & didn't pay shipping on either one.
> 
> I can't see where I lost out?
> 
> TT


Still lost out in my opinion. NS's are a dime a dozen and nothing special. That Farmer is history and to the right collector worth more. Rather have a Farmer on my wall than a NS.


----------



## timmytard

BurtonAvenger said:


> Still lost out in my opinion. NS's are a dime a dozen and nothing special. That Farmer is history and to the right collector worth more. Rather have a Farmer on my wall than a NS.


Ya, that was the plan. It was supposed to go on my wall. I had the original VHS tape Critical Condition! & could still rap that whole fuckin' song I bet.
For all you young pups who don't know who the Farm is "Farmer's Way" rap video from Critical Condition - 1991 - YouTube
22 years ago this was the shit!!

I was super broke & needed to get rid of it, I put it on Craigs for $50.

Now if I only got $50 for, that would have sucked.

Luckily I have a Silver Tongue & can sell ice to Eskimos, & I turned that $50 into the Never Summer. 

I even told buddy although the Never Summer is awesome, I would probably ride it for a bit then sell it & forget about it, because it would never be destined for someones wall.

I just went through the million emails between Gary & I, that guy fuckin' rocks.

If anyone ever runs into a guy named Gary Gray from Denver Colorado, Shake his hand for me would ya, tell him it's from the guy who sent him the Farmer.

TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Oh you have to be fucking shitting me that Gary bought that from you.


----------



## timmytard

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh you have to be fucking shitting me that Gary bought that from you.


Do you really know Gary Gray?

Dude, shake his hand for me, I'm sure that will blow his mind.

He's the fuckin' MAN, when I sell my moms house I'm takin' him heli-boardin'.

That was mighty fuckin' kind of him, it cost him large. The deal almost got fucked up @ the end. 
When I picked up the NS from the Boardroom I put the Farmer in the box that the NS came in, Gary had made arrangements that they were going to ship it back to him.
While I was waiting for the bus across the street, I watched a guy bring the box that I put in the Farmer in outside then shut the door & close the cage.

Lets just say there was steam comin' out of my ears as I watched.
Went back over there & some different dumb fuck said "were not a shipping company, it has nothing to do with us".

After an hour of arguing & almost spilling their brains all over the store. I left with both boards in a soggy un-taped box with a backpack & a longboard.

Those cocksuckers were going to leave the board outside, if the bus had come 5 min earlier I would have left & the Farmer would've been gone forever.'

That just blew my mind, they could've simply left it inside & called either one of us to say that they weren't going to ship it.

If I ever see that dude on a mountain, you'll read about the guy they found in the Spring who used to work @ the Boardroom. 


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Gary's the man that's all anyone needs to know. Have a ton of respect for that guy and we'll be riding together a bunch this winter.


----------



## Basti

timmytard said:


> When I picked up the NS from the Boardroom I put the Farmer in the box that the NS came in, Gary had made arrangements that they were going to ship it back to him.
> While I was waiting for the bus across the street, I watched a guy bring the box that I put in the Farmer in outside then shut the door & close the cage.
> 
> Lets just say there was steam comin' out of my ears as I watched.
> Went back over there & some different dumb fuck said "were not a shipping company, it has nothing to do with us".
> 
> After an hour of arguing & almost spilling their brains all over the store. I left with both boards in a soggy un-taped box with a backpack & a longboard.
> 
> Those cocksuckers were going to leave the board outside, if the bus had come 5 min earlier I would have left & the Farmer would've been gone forever.'
> 
> That just blew my mind, they could've simply left it inside & called either one of us to say that they weren't going to ship it.
> 
> If I ever see that dude on a mountain, you'll read about the guy they found in the Spring who used to work @ the Boardroom.
> 
> TT


It's weird. I've been to the boardroom a lot (the one one W 4th) and the staff is so incredibly moody. The service ranged from super good and friendly to actually insufferably arrogant, sometimes by the same guy. What they did in your case is definitely not ok. It's a bit like they have some kind of hipster scanner at the door and if your pants aren't tight enough you might get into trouble...

To be fair, that's the case in a few stores. I've seen an older guy in a store on the same block asking for help because he wanted to start snowboarding. His kids wanted him to and he wanted to surprise them. While one kind girl helped him with the basics, the rest of the staff was outright insulting that guy behind his back for "trying to be cool". Damn, that gets me going... Sorry for the OT


----------



## timmytard

BurtonAvenger said:


> Gary's the man that's all anyone needs to know. Have a ton of respect for that guy and we'll be riding together a bunch this winter.


Couldn't agree with you more, & *seriously * shake his hand for me.
Tell him Niles says thank you very much.

I'm sure that will trip him right the fuck out.

TT


----------



## timmytard

Basti said:


> It's weird. I've been to the boardroom a lot (the one one W 4th) and the staff is so incredibly moody. The service ranged from super good and friendly to actually insufferably arrogant, sometimes by the same guy. What they did in your case is definitely not ok. It's a bit like they have some kind of hipster scanner at the door and if your pants aren't tight enough you might get into trouble...
> 
> To be fair, that's the case in a few stores. I've seen an older guy in a store on the same block asking for help because he wanted to start snowboarding. His kids wanted him to and he wanted to surprise them. While one kind girl helped him with the basics, the rest of the staff was outright insulting that guy behind his back for "trying to be cool". Damn, that gets me going... Sorry for the OT


I totally know what your talking about.
That day I was selling a pair of boots to a guy as well, he was meeting me @ the Boardroom but I was running late. I had to call him & ask him to get the guys @ the boardroom to stay open for like ten more min.
Which he did & the guys @ this time were totally cool. 
When I got there they were already closed, they let me in, one guy brought a 24 pack of beer in we all had a beer while the paperwork was getting filled out. I pulled out a bag of weed rolled a dube right on the counter.
@ this point everything looked good they said they were going to ship it.
So I thanked em', everyone was on great terms, & I left.

When I went back over there after watching them put the board outside, a different guy, who wasn't there before let me in(one of the managers).
He instantly started being an ass, & everyone else who had been there the whole time, that were being super cool, all of the sudden jumped ship & became douche bags, instantly.

They were being super cool @ first, they were stoked for me. Seeing that I had just traded a 20+ year old board for a 2011 NS. They thought that was awesome.

After I went back they were all trying to dis me because the NS was a Lotus, it's a chick board. They kept telling me "you know that's a chicks board right" & laughing to each other. I was like ya but this board is 20 years old & all beat up, it didn't even have camber anymore. All they kept saying was ya but this is a chicks board.

It was the same fuckin' board that they were stoked about not 15 min earlier, with no mention of it being a chicks board.

The Lotus doesn't look like a chick board @ all 
Now if the Lotus looked like this Gnu I'd laugh too.
But it doesn't, & compared to the probably the gayest looking Burton guys board ever, that I rode the year before, it looks just right.
You tell me which board looks more like a chicks board?

I've probably spent @ least $10,000 @ the Boardroom in the last 23 years, they'll never see a penny of mine again.

That's got to be a pretty shitty bus ride from Germany to W4th?

TT


----------



## snowklinger

timmytard said:


> I totally know what your talking about.
> That day I was selling a pair of boots to a guy as well, he was meeting me @ the Boardroom but I was running late. I had to call him & ask him to get the guys @ the boardroom to stay open for like ten more min.
> Which he did & the guys @ this time were totally cool.
> When I got there they were already closed, they let me in, one guy brought a 24 pack of beer in we all had a beer while the paperwork was getting filled out. I pulled out a bag of weed rolled a dube right on the counter.
> @ this point everything looked good they said they were going to ship it.
> So I thanked em', everyone was on great terms, & I left.
> 
> When I went back over there after watching them put the board outside, a different guy, who wasn't there before let me in(one of the managers).
> He instantly started being an ass, & everyone else who had been there the whole time, that were being super cool, all of the sudden jumped ship & became douche bags, instantly.
> 
> They were being super cool @ first, they were stoked for me. Seeing that I had just traded a 20+ year old board for a 2011 NS. They thought that was awesome.
> 
> After I went back they were all trying to dis me because the NS was a Lotus, it's a chick board. They kept telling me "you know that's a chicks board right" & laughing to each other. I was like ya but this board is 20 years old & all beat up, it didn't even have camber anymore. All they kept saying was ya but this is a chicks board.
> 
> It was the same fuckin' board that they were stoked about not 15 min earlier, with no mention of it being a chicks board.
> 
> The Lotus doesn't look like a chick board @ all
> Now if the Lotus looked like this Gnu I'd laugh too.
> But it doesn't, & compared to the probably the gayest looking Burton guys board ever, that I rode the year before, it looks just right.
> You tell me which board looks more like a chicks board?
> 
> I've probably spent @ least $10,000 @ the Boardroom in the last 23 years, they'll never see a penny of mine again.
> 
> That's got to be a pretty shitty bus ride from Germany to W4th?
> 
> TT


Hey sorry for my comments earlier, your shopping habits remind me of my mom yard saling or even worse, my aunt who owned an antique shop for awhile.

I just wanted to bump up my post count and tell you that I really do enjoy your stories :thumbsup:


----------



## Basti

timmytard said:


> That's got to be a pretty shitty bus ride from Germany to W4th?


It would be. I've just moved back to Europe after living in Vancouver for a year. Hope I'll be able to come back sometime soon.


----------



## NWBoarder

That Lotus has a sweet graphic, and definitely does NOT scream girl board. The Gnu and the Burton look more like a stereotypical girl's board for sure.


----------



## timmytard

NWBoarder said:


> That Lotus has a sweet graphic, and definitely does NOT scream girl board. The Gnu and the Burton look more like a stereotypical girl's board for sure.


I know, I have no problem riding the Lotus because it's a NS.
The Gnu is a chicks board so it should look like that, the Burton Hero on the other hand is a guys board & I don't know what they were thinkin' when they approved that for final production.

I bet a metric shit tonne of dudes passed that up simply because it reeks of ****. The only reason I bought it was because it was super cheap @ the ski-swap, but I almost picked up a used board for more $$$ just because of how gay it looked. 

Like come on, a pink & purple board with a seal balancing a beach ball on its nose? 
What were they thinkin'?

TT


----------

